

Shareable Web Links that Open iOS Deep Links - bcroesch
http://benroesch.com/2013/05/23/shareable-web-links-that-open-ios-deep-links/

======
aaronbrethorst
If the ffprophets:// link is opened on a device that doesn't have the app
installed, the user will have a broken experience. You can work around this
using a technique like the one described here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13044805/how-to-check-
if-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13044805/how-to-check-if-an-app-is-
installed-from-a-web-page-on-an-iphone)

~~~
bcroesch
Good call. Admittedly, I put this together very quickly yesterday when we ran
into the issue of wanting to share a link. Would be nice if you could somehow
avoid rendering a whole page, but I can't think of anything off the top of my
head that would allow you to do that.

~~~
daegloe
Instead, you can redirect to a web page with an iOS Smart Banner at the top.
If the app is installed, the user must tap the open button. If the app is not
installed, the user can tap the install button and the app will then install
and open to the same designated in-app URL.

An alternative hacky method to avoid the web page is to redirect the browser
to a JavaScript URL. However, this results in a momentary error popup, though
it's automatically dismissed. And the user is still navigated to the backup
URL when Safari returns to the foreground in the future.

For example: javascript:window.location = 'app-schema://';
window.setTimeout(function() { window.location = '<http://app-url>; }, 10);

EDIT: After thinking about it, since timers are suspended when Safari enters
the background, you can probably use setInterval and check how long it's been
to decide whether the browser should navigate to the backup URL. The error
popup remains a problem, however.

------
dalore
I went to the website of the app mentioned and couldn't see what it is
for/about. All I could see was the tagline:

Fake money won is better than fake money earned.

